# How could i make a Hide like this?



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

How would i go about making these hide stacks (can't remeber there name).

The onces in the corner of the viv.

The viv looks perfect, would probaly go for a bit more jungle looking though.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

*Polysterine blocks*

Ive found the best way is to buy polysterine sheets, make like a corner piece (its hard to explain), like two sheets at a right angle so it fits neatly in the corner of the viv. Then build up the sticking out bits with polystering blocks and shape to however u fancy. Fill in any unwanted gaps or sharp looking areas with expanding foam. Then coat in an epoxy resin (or some form of waterproofing if needed), use tile cement/grout to give a rock affect and paint to a desired colour and then finally varnish with a low odour varnish.

Tom.


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

i think they look awesome!

whos viv is it for?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I normally use actual slate and just build it upe with sections and hides. 

Discount Koi do some nice bits of slate in the fish department and i use their snadstone blocks as dividers and pillers.

Spike


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks i will check them out this weekend : victory:

Not sure whos viv it is, some1s off another repile forum


----------



## Hammy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stoke Lad said:


> Thanks i will check them out this weekend : victory:
> 
> Not sure whos viv it is, some1s off another repile forum


i meant what have you got in your viv that you want to build the scenery for.


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

Spikebrit said:


> I normally use actual slate and just build it upe with sections and hides.
> 
> Discount Koi do some nice bits of slate in the fish department and i use their snadstone blocks as dividers and pillers.
> 
> Spike


 
discount koi could do with some education with their spiders


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Will be an ackie, : victory:

They not very good on the T's?


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

tomcannon said:


> Ive found the best way is to buy polysterine sheets, make like a corner piece (its hard to explain), like two sheets at a right angle so it fits neatly in the corner of the viv. Then build up the sticking out bits with polystering blocks and shape to however u fancy. Fill in any unwanted gaps or sharp looking areas with expanding foam. Then coat in an epoxy resin (or some form of waterproofing if needed), use tile cement/grout to give a rock affect and paint to a desired colour and then finally varnish with a low odour varnish.
> 
> Tom.



If you get the color tile grout you want, you won't need paint. I thought tile grout was waterproof(no need for epoxy)?


----------



## Banzi (Jun 2, 2007)

These are not too hard to make, here is one I made last year took a couple of days but well worth the effort.










Notice your a paintballer, could probably build you one by the 1st round of the PA X-ball if your playing. or if you want to do it yourself would be happy to help between games.


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

Banzi said:


> These are not too hard to make, here is one I made last year took a couple of days but well worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

could you give a step by step of how you made it?!
PLEASE???:flrt:

xxxx
Jess


----------



## Banzi (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/36146-enclosure-construction-image-heavy.html


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mantidboywonder said:


> discount koi could do with some education with their spiders


yer there are loads of little things i would like to change about them, but there still one of the better shops i've been to. 

Jay


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Banzi said:


> These are not too hard to make, here is one I made last year took a couple of days but well worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, over the next few weeks i might try building one (just less big)

Should of been doing the millennium series this year but planning permission are taking the :censor: with our field so there is no income to fund it :censor::censor:

We are doing the uk masters this year (should have enough time in between games to make load of these :lol2

Maby a few other Tourneys depending : victory:


----------



## Banzi (Jun 2, 2007)

good luck with the hide & the tourneys. think this will be my last season of x-ball then selling up


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Banzi said:


> good luck with the hide & the tourneys. think this will be my last season of x-ball then selling up


Aaa :bash: why dude

We need to promote british paintball!

What team are you balling for?


----------

